# AGP 3850 + Nforce3 possible solution



## a_non_moose (Mar 28, 2009)

Just an FYI if anyone else out there suffered from having problems with this combo like I did.

Folding client communication problems seem to plague this combo, but when working
do quite well even if not the fastest on the block (compared to my core2 8500 + 4850).

The major problem is the GART driver not being installed or a current enough version, and
for this I had the Nforce 5.11 international version installed after removing a 5.xx english
series, rebooting and install the 5.11's.

$deity knows I felt stupid for having forgot this after either reading it, or saying so before
on this or another forum because a working older/newer GART is essential and all the AGP
hotfixes are worthless without it.   (STALKER, IIRC taught me that)

Next, now that I've given it away, is the AGP hotfix version for your card specifically or the
one's off of ATI/AMD's site.  Granted the last time I went thru this crap, the working combo
started with cat 8.5 AGP hotfix and went as far as 8.10...and never touched it after that.
(why fsck with a working setup, right?)

Quite possible that the 9.3's would do wonders, but I'll save that kind of possible pain for
later.

Cheers,

'moose


----------

